# Webcam läuft nur bis Java VM 1.4 ab 1.5 gibts fehler



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, alle zusammen!

Ich muß da ne WebCam die übern applet angesprochen wird einbinden und hab aber Java 1.5 installiert. Da zeigt das ding immer "Sie müssen Java installieren". bei 1.1 - 1.4 gehts aber einwandfrei? Woran kann das liegen dummerweise brauch ich aber die 1.5 version von java da sonst meine anderen Applets nicht laufen!

bye uh


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

Wie meinst Du das mit dem einbinden?

Wann zeigt wer die Meldung "Sie müssen Java installieren"?


----------



## DP (10. Mrz 2005)

evtl braucht die webcam klassen, die im 1.4er deprecated waren?!


----------

